
Apple's iOS 13.3 update finally lets you disable those annoying Memoji stickers - doener
https://mashable.com/article/ios-13-3-update-memoji-stickers/
======
floatingatoll
They can also be hidden/shown by tapping the Recent clock icon in the emoji
toolbar (since they were added weeks ago), assuming they’re not pref’d off as
shown in the link above.

------
arvinsim
It always makes me chuckle when iOS updates tout Memojis as their headlining
feature.

